# Superfisherman 186 vs. Lund Tyee 19



## dbradley120 (May 24, 2014)

Looking to upgrade from my Alumacraft Trophy 175. Looking at both these boats and would love to hear your thoughts... pros and cons for both.
Thanks in advance!
DammitDave


----------



## husky_jerk (Jun 6, 2011)

I have not been on the water in either boat but have sat in both many times at the shows and in showrooms. In my opinion the tyee has a far nicer layout and fit and finish. Things I like about the tyee are more storage and all of it is lockable. In floor rod storage for 10 rods plus rod storage on the sides of the boat. I like the built in storage for the canopy top as well. Every inch of the tyee seems like well designed functional space.

I believe they did away with the super fisherman and now call it the Titan 186. Looks to be the same boat. In my opinion the Starcraft has cheaper looking finishes. They cut corners to save on manufacturing costs and it really shows. One thing that sticks out is they were too cheap to put a door on the bow storage it just has a piece of canvas buttoned on. Also only 5 rod storage in the floor which is pointless if u have 6 or more rods. ( but it's still better than the fish master that has NO lockable rod storage). One nice thing about Starcraft, u can rig it with any motor. Lund ur stuck with mercury unless u pay extra to rerig it.

I priced the tyee last year have not priced the Starcraft officially but I think they are very close in price.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

For the money you should add some glass boats Lund,ranger, skeeter, etc


----------



## husky_jerk (Jun 6, 2011)

Which glass boats can you get new for 40-45k?


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

What husky said the rangers are around 70-80 g and so are the lunds do know much about the skeeters heck that's what I paid for my house.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I have a lund 1775 pro V older rig 1993 and its going to the grave with me ,its been every where even arizona and back a few times,on erie [on nice days] it,ll do any thing you ask of it. owned a lund baron magnum too, very nice rig. lund holds it value very well . bet I could sell my 1993 for more than it cost new. one tuff rig.


----------



## walleyeseizure (Jul 26, 2008)

Do yourself a favor and go to vics and go to buckeye and compare lunds vs starcrafts. When I compared the two the lunds were more but had more rod storage. When I rode in the two. The starcrafts ride nicer and dryer. plus like someone said you could get just about any motor you wanted on the Starcraft. This will be a Chevy vs ford argument. Take your time. Both boats are used a lot on Erie. Go for a test ride.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

thats a good idea shop around and talk to any body that has either boat.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I run a Lund and love it. That being said it is rigged Yamaha. The new lunds are Brunswick and are mainly Mercury. If you are closing in on the $50k mark then it would be hard to look past a clean 2yr old pro boat. Craig at Erie outfitters had a sweet deal on a warrior in that range. As far as aluminum, this will start a holy war. Lund seems to hold better faster resale over the Starcraft. If you are keeping it forever, buy a clean used Starcraft out of the classifieds. There have literally been three in the last few weeks. $50k in 19' tyee category is not the "lets go fishing price" rigging is expensive and time consuming. The pro boats are ready to fish. I also think that the hull warranty on a Starcraft is "pro-rated" like a car battery, so be careful with that. Let me know if you want a ride in a 196 Lund tyee, I always need a good excuse to get out on the water


----------



## dbradley120 (May 24, 2014)

Thanks much for the input guys! I fished out of Moke's, Superfisherman 186 last week and really like it! I've looked at and priced new Tyees 1800's & 1900's as well as the Superfisherman 186. I found a boat much sooner than I thought and planning to get it. It's a 2015 Tyee 1900. I'm getting the 1-year old Lund with 200 Verado (46 hours), 9.9 kicker, tricked-out for considerably less than a new Superfisherman.

See you on the water. (I'll be posting my 2004 Alumacraft Trophy 175 on OGF in the next few days.)

DammitDave


----------



## walleyezak (Jul 16, 2012)

There are several things to compare when looking at these two models. One thing you want to look at when looking at Lund versus StarCraft is the hull. StarCraft has a double riveted chine and transom with torson beam construction vs. Lunds I beam construction. In my honest opinion you get a more dependable hull with StarCraft and they have the warranty to back that up (Lifetime warranty on hull plus 6 years bumper to bumper, which is the best in the industry). Another consideration is the trailer, with StarCraft you get a custom trailer that is made specifically for your model boat. And the big factor that everyone looks at when selecting a boat is affordability. StarCraft is considerably less on most models compared to Lund. Check out Vics Sports Center in Kent they have many models on display and have the best service and pricing around. If you have any questions feel free to shoot me a message.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I think you will be very happy with that boat. I love my Lund and wouldn't even think about trading it. It would take one hell of a deal to get it away from me!


----------



## BRED (Jan 26, 2012)

My brother inlaw just put his 07 tyee up for sale ,175 merc verado if you are interested


----------



## jakeo (Dec 14, 2017)

Newbe here and bought a 2017 Starcraft Titan last March with the Evinrude 150hp G2 HO for less than 50K. The boat was a demo with 41 hours but with a 10 year warranty that went into affect the day I picked it up, it better last till I go to my grave. The only reason I went demo route was because of the options that were onboard , 2 Hummingbird Helix fish finders, Minnkota trolling motor on bow, the tandem Trailmaster trailer with diamond plate, spare tires,full canvas package and 10 year warranty on the E Rude. I fish Ohio-Mich line area but joined here to broaden my adventures East of Toledo area. I love this forum and look forward to learning and sharing.


----------



## dbradley120 (May 24, 2014)

Sounds like a great ride Jakeo. Bet you've caught your share of walleyes out of it since March.


----------



## jakeo (Dec 14, 2017)

We did OK on Erie but since we don't really enjoy trolling we did best on Perch (No complaints). In mid June we rented a cottage in Indian River for two weeks and caught more sub-legal walleye drifting then anyone would believe. No desire to rig for trolling but maybe a Church board or 3?...............LOL


----------

